# Plat Maps



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm looking for a map that shows the plots of land in michigan. allendale. Anyone know where to look for this? I've tried online but no such luck.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

If you are looking for land ownership maps, they are called "plat" maps and can be obtained from the county clerk's office.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

I am aware of only two options:

1. Go to the township hall and they allow free browsing of their plate maps.

2. On-line you can buy a book containing the plat maps for every township in Ottawa county for around $50.


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

Rockford Map Publishers
4525 Forest View ave.
Rockford ILL. 611125

http://www.rockfordmap.com/


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

Or, for Ottawa County, you can use the county's free GIS map viewer:

http://www.gis.co.ottawa.mi.us/ottawacounty/

Click on "Property Mapping".

The map gives you an aerial photo with property lines. Click on the parcel and it gives you the owners name and address. Better than any plat map I've ever seen.


----------



## aquanator (Dec 1, 2005)

Tracker83 said:


> Or, for Ottawa County, you can use the county's free GIS map viewer:
> 
> http://www.gis.co.ottawa.mi.us/ottawacounty/
> 
> ...


*VERY *cool!!! Hadn't seen that site before! Thanks


----------



## halstead4448 (Oct 10, 2005)

Can you just look up ottawa county? It would be cool if there was a site you could look up every county


----------



## jworster08 (Jan 16, 2008)

Tracker83 said:


> Or, for Ottawa County, you can use the county's free GIS map viewer:
> 
> http://www.gis.co.ottawa.mi.us/ottawacounty/
> 
> ...


I cant figure out how to see the name of who owns the property. any suggestions?


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

jworster08 said:


> I cant figure out how to see the name of who owns the property. any suggestions?


One of the buttons on the upper-left is called "identify". I think it shows as a question mark. Click the identify button and then click on the parcel from the map. You will be surprised at how much info is associated with the parcel (landowner's name, landowner's address, sale price, property tax info).


----------



## Tracker83 (Jun 21, 2005)

halstead4448 said:


> Can you just look up ottawa county? It would be cool if there was a site you could look up every county


That particular site is just Ottawa county, but if you do a google search with the the county name and GIS you should be able to find something. I hope I'm not "letting the cat out of the bag", but online GIS data is a very powerful tool for any hunter.

A few others that I use:

Newaygo County:
http://www.countyofnewaygo.com/gis/GISHome.htm
Click on "public map viewer"
Newaygo's site doesn't show landowner information, but it does show aerial photos with property lines and parcel numbers.

Montcalm County:
http://www.montcalm.org/mapshome.asp
Find the link for "Aerial Photo Map"
Montcalm's GIS site is as powerful as Ottawa co's. Aerial photos with property lines and landowner information.

Kent County:
https://www.accesskent.com/Property/
Not a GIS site, but if you know a parcel number or a street address you can lookup landowner information and see an aerial photo of just that property.

Those are the 4 that I use. If you search you should be able to find more.


----------



## djd (Feb 21, 2008)

Works for Hillsdale co. as well. Just typed in Hillsdale GIS. Very cool!


----------



## WOODS (Feb 9, 2006)

platt maps are $25. You can get them at the Filmore Complex on 120th and Filmore by the jail.


----------



## ant1901 (May 12, 2007)

http://www.mcgi.state.mi.us/environmentalmapper/ once you locate your property click on plat map at the bottom of the map and it should show you the name thats how i found the one i was looking for....hope it helps


----------

